# Nexus 5x USB dragging files from PC to phone problems



## roacherz (May 20, 2007)

Hi there. I am trying to root my phone. I can drag photos into folders inside my Nexus 5x in windows explorer, but whenever I try to drag a file into the root directory it will not do anything it sits there for very long time trying to copy the file in and then it fails. I've tried the basic :


Unplugging/replugging in
Wiped phone 3 times now
Installed correct USB drivers
Togged MTP on and off
Togged USB debugging on and off
Unistalled all drivers, reinstalled drivers
I am lost. I will buy someone a pizza if they can solve my issue. I feel lost

I can't drag files from my PC into the internal storage, and also have these errors when trying to root on the toolkit. I did "unlock" the phone succesfully just can't root.

Here is a log from Nexus toolkit of errors as well:

Nexus Root Toolkit v2.1.6

Masterlists:
- LatestToolkitFiles.ini 3124
- AndroidDeviceListFull.ini 3124
- AndroidDeviceListFlash.ini 3124

BULLHEAD-BULLHEAD: Android 6.0.1 - Build: MTC19Z

Live log initiated [2016-07-26]:

Checking ADB/FASTBOOT Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
* daemon started successfully *
00fde1e1db6f9fcf offline
fastboot devices

Refreshing adb server...
adb devices
00fde1e1db6f9fcf offline
Checking ADB/FASTBOOT Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
fastboot devices

Checking ADB/FASTBOOT Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
fastboot devices

Checking ADB/FASTBOOT Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
* daemon started successfully *
00fde1e1db6f9fcf device
fastboot devices

Refreshing adb server...
adb devices
00fde1e1db6f9fcf device
Connectivity Status: ADB Device Connected
Rebooting your device into bootloader mode...
adb reboot bootloader

Checking Fastboot Connectivity
fastboot devices
00fde1e1db6f9fcf fastboot
Connectivity Status: Fastboot Device Connected
+ Confirmed: Bootloader Unlocked.
Bootloader Already Unlocked. Rebooting your device.
Checking ADB/FASTBOOT Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
fastboot devices

Checking ADB/FASTBOOT Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
fastboot devices

Checking ADB/FASTBOOT Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
fastboot devices

Checking ADB/FASTBOOT Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
fastboot devices

Checking ADB/FASTBOOT Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
fastboot devices

Checking ADB/FASTBOOT Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
fastboot devices

Checking ADB/FASTBOOT Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
fastboot devices

Checking ADB/FASTBOOT Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
fastboot devices

Checking ADB/FASTBOOT Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
fastboot devices

Checking ADB/FASTBOOT Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
fastboot devices

Checking ADB/FASTBOOT Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
fastboot devices

Checking ADB/FASTBOOT Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
fastboot devices
00fde1e1db6f9fcf fastboot
Connectivity Status: Fastboot Device Connected
+ Confirmed: Bootloader Unlocked.
Temporarily Booting TWRP...
fastboot boot "C:\Program Files (x86)\WugFresh Development\Nexus Root Toolkit\data\Recovery_Custom\TWRP\twrp-3.0.2-0-bullhead.img"

Checking ADB Recovery Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
* daemon started successfully *
Checking ADB Recovery Connectivity
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...
adb devices
adb server version (31) doesn't match this client (36); killing...


----------

